# Gluing a guitar top with a press



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

I just published my latest video. I glue the walnut top of my Gibson Explorer-like body to the mahogany bottom using a home-made press machine.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Your like a mad scientist with stuff like this. Great idea..especially for those who do not have appropriate tools and are just kinda getting into this stuff.


----------



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

Dorian2 said:


> Your like a mad scientist with stuff like this. Great idea..especially for those who do not have appropriate tools and are just kinda getting into this stuff.


Ha, ha, thanks, I like to solve problems...

After using a tree trunk for weight, plus four clamps, in my previous build... I figured it was time to either buy a lot of clamps or build something. I'm not 100% satisfied with this press because the weight does not seem to get distributed evenly.

If you have enough clamps + cauls to cover the body, then I think that's the better and easier solution.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice! I might have to build one of these--it seems better than my usual "put a 50kg bag of sand on top of it" approach to gluing tops.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2015)

ingenious!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Sure beats my method. I've gluing on half a top at a time just because there are never enough clamps.

(I haven't mastered posting pictures yet)


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2015)

seeing that you're a gold member, click 'Upload a file'.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I use the old clamps and cinderblocks combination

Very ingenious and effective solution.
Good call.

Nathan


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

laristotle said:


> seeing that you're a gold member, click 'Upload a file'.


If I ever see a button labeled that, I'll be sure to use it. Thanks


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

This may sound crazy, but I was wondering if that jig/press would also work using a small tire tube inflated between 2 sheets of plywood to provide the clamping force rather than the scissor jacks? 

Hmmmmm


----------



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> This may sound crazy, but I was wondering if that jig/press would also work using a small tire tube inflated between 2 sheets of plywood to provide the clamping force rather than the scissor jacks?
> 
> Hmmmmm


I suspect it could work fine but it may not generate the same pressure as the scissor jacks. On the other hand, it may provide better pressure distribution as the tube expands and fills a larger area. Don't know really, would need to try it out.


----------

